# Nintendo unveils its new fitness game 'Ring Fit Adventure'



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2019)

Lol I just posted about this at the same time as you https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintend...a-new-accessory-for-the-switch.547491/page-10


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 12, 2019)

Price?


----------



## Enryx25 (Sep 12, 2019)

This is actually cool


----------



## SkittleDash (Sep 12, 2019)

In before Ring Fit Trainer becomes a Smash DLC. lol


----------



## Prans (Sep 12, 2019)

eyeliner said:


> Price?


not mentioned in the press release but I read somewhere that it is supposed to retail for $80.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2019)

Wii Fit/Wii Fit+ and Wii Fit U will still be better games than this (I’m talking specifically about the + version for the Wii)


----------



## CrAzYLiFe (Sep 12, 2019)

Is it just me or do their eyes say please kill us?

I can feel their pain


----------



## altorn (Sep 12, 2019)

I would buy this.


----------



## Dante2405 (Sep 12, 2019)

There are some efficient cardio and fitness exercises in it. Some of them practice by people in shirt and pants lol.

If the difficulty level can be increase to something challenging for fitness addict, it could actually be a cool way to exercise.


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 12, 2019)

It looks quite entertaining, is not a bland app and overall it looks great!
I exercise every day, but there comes a time when it becomes boring and empty, and I can safely say that many of the exercises shown in the video really help to keep you fit, so I can see how this will become an excellent way to exercise, and what an original way of doing it.

I had my doubts at first but you managed to convince me Nintendo, I will buy it as soon as it comes out.


----------



## Reploid (Sep 12, 2019)

Awful idea


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 12, 2019)

Reploid said:


> Awful idea



You better elaborate on that, since me and many who knows how these routines work find this as and excellent idea, also it will help to make many lazy ass people and people like me who find it somewhat boring and dull, to do actual exercise from home.


----------



## wiewiec (Sep 12, 2019)

It will be good if Nintendo have VR set that is not from paper


----------



## yusuo (Sep 12, 2019)

Good idea, I will prob get this, however this is obviously being targeted at middle class parents, the actors in this were crigneworthy


----------



## raxadian (Sep 12, 2019)

Wii Fit is still gathering dust, so no thank you.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 12, 2019)

I wonder if this means new Wii Fit-esque games for Switch.
Also, Ring-Con™ compatibility for Mario Kart when


----------



## Enryx25 (Sep 12, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Wii Fit is still gathering dust, so no thank you.


If you're afraid the main story will be too short, then don't worry because it might actually be really long:
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/12/...ntendo-switch-fitness-game-price-release-date


> A Nintendo rep told me that if you played for an hour a day, it’d take between three to four months to finish the campaign.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 12, 2019)

Enryx25 said:


> If you're afraid the main story will be too short, then don't worry because it might actually be really long:
> https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/12/...ntendo-switch-fitness-game-price-release-date



I never "finished" Wii fit.  

And I am no longer buying stuff that just works on one or two games. 

My Gamecube mic says Hi!


----------



## toxic9 (Sep 12, 2019)

Consoles are gaming machines, not fitness machines.
I don't get the idea why they love to mix the two concepts.


----------



## Enryx25 (Sep 12, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Consoles are gaming machines, not fitness machines.
> I don't get the idea why they love to mix the two concepts.


Because Wii Fit sold 22 million copies


----------



## toxic9 (Sep 12, 2019)

Enryx25 said:


> Because Wii Fit sold 22 million copies



Another good Mario/Zelda game will sell 3x that money...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 12, 2019)

And now there's positive comments, really hilarious and goes to show how quick people judge things. xD


----------



## kernelPANIC (Sep 12, 2019)

She has some really scary eyes/gaze and he seems to have been assembled in some sort of robot factory...


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 12, 2019)

Ok but is there a Wii Fit Trainer costume?


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 12, 2019)

I definitely need to exercise more often than I do. Workouts are difficult and boring to me. Maybe this would help give me more of an incentive to. The workouts look fairly advance and useful. My family would definitely make fun of me endlessly for it though so maybe not.


----------



## yusuo (Sep 12, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Consoles are gaming machines, not fitness machines.
> I don't get the idea why they love to mix the two concepts.


Your logic is incorrect I feel, why can't it be more than one thing, ps4 and xbox are, they have access to streaming sites and have built in Web browsers


----------



## raxadian (Sep 12, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Consoles are gaming machines, not fitness machines.
> I don't get the idea why they love to mix the two concepts.



Mostly because Wii Fit sold well and  parents don't want their kids to be fat?


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 12, 2019)

Inb4 she's in smash


----------



## Worldblender (Sep 12, 2019)

If somehow I managed to get this game by itself, is it possible that I can play without the special accessories, or are those accessories mandatory?
If not that I can play with just Joy-cons, I already do a considerable amount of walking on most days every week.


----------



## Spider_Man (Sep 12, 2019)

Nintendo need to make note

NOT COMPATIBLE WITH NINTENDO SWITCH LITE, the switch that replaces the 3ds even tho nintendo said the switch will not be a replacement of the 3ds.


----------



## Enryx25 (Sep 12, 2019)

Retroboy said:


> Nintendo need to make note
> 
> NOT COMPATIBLE WITH NINTENDO SWITCH LITE, the switch that replaces the 3ds even tho nintendo said the switch will not be a replacement of the 3ds.


It's compatible with Switch Lite but you have to buy 2 joycons


----------



## digipimp75 (Sep 12, 2019)

This thing looks so gay.  It looks worse than Labo or any of the plastic hunks of crap shat out during the Wii era.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 12, 2019)

THIS IS A GOOD INCENTIVE TO move gamers' lazy ass! 
Now you won't have excuse!


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 12, 2019)

digipimp75 said:


> This thing looks so gay.  It looks worse than Labo or any of the plastic hunks of crap shat out during the Wii era.



I didn't knew that making exercise in a fun/different way turned you gay, please explain me what research have you made to reach that conclusion.


----------



## Xabring (Sep 12, 2019)

Welp, Now my wallet is crying.


----------



## Graxer (Sep 12, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Consoles are gaming machines, not fitness machines.
> I don't get the idea why they love to mix the two concepts.


Another reason, on top of what everyone else has said, is that it sells even more switch consoles to the casual market. Mario and Zelda games are aimed at other markets. Whether it is your kind of thing or not, it is a good business decision to aim at the casual market and is the reason the Wii massively outsold the 360 and PS3 despite being underpowered by comparison. Also, people who buy the Switch initially for casual games will, in many cases, decide to give games like Mario and Zelda a go and Nintendo will sell even more of those!

There is no question that it was a good decision for Nintendo, and in my opinion it looks fantastic.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Sep 12, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Another good Mario/Zelda game will sell 3x that money...


You're judging without basis. This actually looks really cool


----------



## proffk (Sep 12, 2019)

Just like those youtube videos where people go to thrift stores for retro games only to find tons of wii fit boards for $5. This garbage will be the next thing


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 12, 2019)

I honestly can't say how this will turn out. From the trailer, it mostly looks like a bunch of wii(u) fit minigames stringed together. My guess is that the people wanting to play an RPG will find the fitness exercices tedious whereas the fitness enthusiasts will be annoyed if they can't play the exercises they want, won't be able to track things like what they achieved, how much calories and which muscles were tracked, and so on. So in theory, this seems like something that will fall between two audiences (and really pleasing neither). Then again...this is nintendo. They've made weirder stuff work. So...could be interesting.


(but really: why not bring back the wii balance board? Most fitness gamers will already have the thing, so it's just a matter of figuring out on how to connect it to this new console)






toxic9 said:


> Another good Mario/Zelda game will sell 3x that money...


...


You do know that 22 million is a pretty high number for potential video game sales, right? 


If not: 22 million potential sales is a pretty high number. Even if you or me aren't among those customers, that's still a very good reason to make this game.


----------



## Reecey (Sep 12, 2019)

No thanks, I will certainly be giving this a wide girth! I get enough fitness down the gym every morning.


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Sep 12, 2019)

SkittleDash said:


> In before Ring Fit Trainer becomes a Smash DLC. lol



Dammit, beat me to it. lol


----------



## aarti (Sep 12, 2019)

Time to cancel my gym membership


----------



## eskinner3742 (Sep 12, 2019)

Oh Man! I am HYPED!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 12, 2019)

this is the stupidest thing i've ever heard of. way more stupid than their crappy cardboard shit!


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 12, 2019)

Go home Nintendo, your Nintendrunk


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 12, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Another good Mario/Zelda game will sell 3x that money...


hmm nope lol they rarely ever reach so many sales, but most people me included bought wiifit, used it for like afew days and stored it forever lol.

tbh best selling mario games are mario kart ones and the original smb and the new super mario series, the rest of them just sit at 12-13.

the highest sold zelda game is just 13.61m on sales wich is botw, the rest of the zelda games dont even reach 8 or 9 million in sales.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 12, 2019)

Enryx25 said:


> Because Wii Fit sold 22 million copies


wasn't it bundled with a bunch of systems though?


----------



## morvoran (Sep 12, 2019)

This game seems like it'll be fun and get me active.  I hope I can play it while sitting on my couch and eating junk food.


----------



## Spider_Man (Sep 12, 2019)

Enryx25 said:


> It's compatible with Switch Lite but you have to buy 2 joycons


How, the switch lite doesnt play docked and you shouldnt have to buy 2 extra controllers.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 12, 2019)

cool. definitely getting it. nice way to convince my folks to exercise more.


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 12, 2019)

Don't get your hopes up ... it's just painted cardboard


----------



## toxic9 (Sep 12, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> hmm nope lol they rarely ever reach so many sales, but most people me included bought wiifit, used it for like afew days and stored it forever lol.
> 
> tbh best selling mario games are mario kart ones and the original smb and the new super mario series, the rest of them just sit at 12-13.
> 
> the highest sold zelda game is just 13.61m on sales wich is botw, the rest of the zelda games dont even reach 8 or 9 million in sales.



You know more than Nintendo financial department employees!


----------



## Vorde (Sep 12, 2019)

I'll stick to competitive dance games (DDR, ITG, PIU) for my form of gaming excercise but this is a really cool idea, I'm glad Nintendo followed up the stupid looking accessory with a game that redeemed itself


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 12, 2019)

What a very creative game.


----------



## smilodon (Sep 12, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> this is the stupidest thing i've ever heard of. way more stupid than their crappy cardboard shit!



I doubt you can do more stupid than a 60$ pizza box.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 12, 2019)

I bet the reason behind this is to give pirates the middle finger since they'll need the accessories.


----------



## Enryx25 (Sep 12, 2019)

Retroboy said:


> How, the switch lite doesnt play docked and you shouldnt have to buy 2 extra controllers.


It's basically how you play tabletop mode with a normal Switch.
Put the Switch Lite in front of you, connect the Joycons to the peripheral and the console and play.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 12, 2019)

Somewher on the box I think Nintendo should hav the words not for lazy bastards or ok mayb just stick with not compatible with lazy gamers


----------



## raxadian (Sep 12, 2019)

Do you remember...

Yelling at Pikachu in the Nintendo 64 using that microphone?

Fishing on the Dreamcast?

That  Wii Fit game?

Why the hell you got a keyboard and mouse for your PS3?


----------



## legoinventeor (Sep 12, 2019)

Would you say this is it the Wii fit series since it rhymes and everything?


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 12, 2019)

legoinventeor said:


> Would you say this is it the Wii fit series since it rhymes and everything?


What you on about the only word tht rhymes is fit and it only rhymes as its the same bloody word


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 12, 2019)

The cringe is way hard here.
Surprised it'sban actual game instead of mini games collection is kinda nice. 
I'd find myself too embaressed to play it in front of others just cause how cartoony it looks.
It's all part of the goofiness I guess.
I feel liks "ab shield" could have been a lot more creative somehow but the direct approach is possibly better considering.

More interesting is that the ring might actually have a sensor in it which means the joy cons can connect to extensions.
I guess thats old news but I'd hope to see some more controls connected like that.


----------



## diggeloid (Sep 12, 2019)

Ngl, this looks awesome. They seriously think of everything. You can use the joycon to detect your heart rate, which means they planned this long before the Switch was released. There's even a mode for playing "silently" so you don't make too much noise while running in place. I'm extremely impressed right now.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 12, 2019)

diggeloid said:


> They seriously think of everything. You can use the joycon to detect your heart rate, which means they planned this long before the Switch was released


all of out of everything, that's what I find funny. 
Nintendo's Variation is something that I find enjoyable, from wii remotes, to Joycons, carboard boxes, and scales.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 12, 2019)

Enryx25 said:


> It's basically how you play tabletop mode with a normal Switch.
> Put the Switch Lite in front of you, connect the Joycons to the peripheral and the console and play.


i dont think switch lite support tabletop even, its pure handheld only mode, no tabletop modes are playable since it doesnt even have a kickstand.


----------



## ViDeOmAnCiNi (Sep 12, 2019)

Can't wait for next Mario Party game that supports this hoop for the mini-games!  No more button mashing.


----------



## digipimp75 (Sep 12, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> I didn't knew that making exercise in a fun/different way turned you gay, please explain me what research have you made to reach that conclusion.



Settle down there, trigger boy.   Gay can have multiple meanings  (happy, weird, and of course... homosexual).    The context in my use of the word is "weird".


----------



## huntertron1 (Sep 12, 2019)

from what im looking at... yeah idk what this is, but this is interesting...


----------



## JavaScribe (Sep 12, 2019)

They look like they're trying so hard not to laugh. Guy almost loses it at 1:39.
At least it makes their smiles more genuine.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Sep 12, 2019)

Sure, it's no Wii Sports, but still...


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 12, 2019)

Can't wait to see a YouTube vid with the girls face reaction when the guy says will you marry me


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 12, 2019)

Time to get...Fit.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 12, 2019)

DarthDub said:


> Time to get...Fit.


It's ok you got another month to eat shit


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 12, 2019)

As a guy who tried to go to the gym (I'm paying a subscription since January, only went 3 or 4 times) and loves RPG, but lacks time and mostly motivation, I must say I'm quite attracted by the concept


----------



## Kurt91 (Sep 12, 2019)

Correct me if I'm wrong, it's been a little bit since I saw the video, but the game looks linear as hell. It uses a menu to select levels, so there's no exploring to get from place to place. Most of the "overworld" content looks like a straight path from Point A to Point B, with enemies that ambush you along the way. I'm not demanding Breath of the Wild open-world exploration, but a bit of wandering off the beaten path would be nice. It wouldn't even be too difficult to do, just walk in place like you already are, and turn left/right by moving the hoop in the same direction. (Not like a steering wheel, but by twisting your upper body so you're getting more body movement in.) Level design similar to how something like Paper Mario would be good enough as far as exploration, since you were constantly exploring around for things while on a generally-linear path.

The battles themselves, while not a bad idea, are a bit weird in that you're flat-out doing exercises for your attacks. Not exercises made to look like an actual attack, or Last Airbender style spell invocations, but enemies just mysteriously take damage when you do exercises. I know it's probably a petty complaint, but a bit more window-dressing on the movements and attacks to make it feel more like you're using some sort of mystical weapon to fend off monsters rather than just doing crunches in their general direction would be nice.

You guys remember all of the complaints with Final Fantasy XIII, right? It was as linear as a game could get with no sidepaths or exploration. You were forced into every single encounter because there was no way to sneak around them. There was no NPC interaction of any kind, and you were always too broke to afford anything unless you backtracked and respawned the same encounters along that stretch of hallway for hours. (Never was a fan of the battle reward system. I'd rather it be for optional additional goodies instead of your base battle rewards) I'm going to predict that this game is going to be the same exact thing with all of the same faults, but with a fitness-themed layer on top.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Sep 12, 2019)

I think the soundtrack is gonna be made by the same people who made Miitopia's. Go to the battle part and listen closely and you'll hear a robotic voice, the same one in Miitopia. I love the Miitopia soundtrack so hopefully this has a really good soundtrack as well!


----------



## graeme122 (Sep 12, 2019)

What a load of garbage, I also find the people in these videos to be super cringy.

Give it a few years and everyone will look back on Cock Ring Fit and think it was a big piece of trash.


----------



## Worldblender (Sep 12, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> I bet the reason behind this is to give pirates the middle finger since they'll need the accessories.


That's what I was worried about. If it turns out that I really need the special accessories, then that could turn me away from a potential opportunity to get more exercise outside of my daily walking.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2019)

a fitness rpg??
do the floss to obliterate your enemies


----------



## SS4 (Sep 12, 2019)

On one side of gaming we have awesome stuff like VR, on the other side Nintendo comes out with fucking shit like this . . .
Yeah . . .
Oh and when i mean VR i mean real VR, oculus Rift + Touch, Oculus Quest, HTC Vive not phone in your face garbage lol


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 12, 2019)

When will Nintendo learn that motion controls don't work outside VR?


----------



## DaveLister (Sep 12, 2019)

Naaaa thanx what a load of  ballix . I have a fine fit ring as it is thank you very much . 

I can see it now ringury department in A & E.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 12, 2019)

I bet this will sell as well as Labo kits in my store. Hint: we've sold a grand total of 2 Labo kits since launch.


----------



## Epps (Sep 12, 2019)

That RPG should have been Pokemon based


----------



## HarveyHouston (Sep 13, 2019)

I was picturing more of a successor to Wii Fit U, not an adventure game. Then again, Iwata would have liked this. It combines entertainment to physical well-being, which was one of Iwata's goals. If I conceded to buy a Switch, this would be in my top ten to get.

...But I still refuse to buy. Haters gonna hate. Deal with it.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 13, 2019)

Those thinking of pirating this here's the solution go to shop pick up box run around for 2 mins in the shop yep you've saved 80 dollars


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 13, 2019)

Reminds me of some kinect crap, uh


----------



## Boostnek9 (Sep 13, 2019)

LOL people strapping controllers to their legs. This looks stupid


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 13, 2019)

Boostnek9 said:


> LOL people strapping controllers to their legs. This looks stupid


Nope it's called imagination


----------



## fvig2001 (Sep 13, 2019)

I wonder if Nintendo will shoehorn this controller to mainstream games like they tried with Labo


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 13, 2019)

fvig2001 said:


> I wonder if Nintendo will shoehorn this controller to mainstream games like they tried with Labo


I'm sure sega working with nintendo to make a game called sonic rings fit


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 13, 2019)

Price?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 13, 2019)

I'll most likely buy this game (retail obviously).  all of my games are digital, but considering the use of the ring con and leg strap, I'm guessing it won't be digital or maybe it will if you want to buy that stuff separately.  I could stand to lose a few more pounds.  right now, I'm at the weight I was when I was really buff, exercising nearly every day, but I've lost a lot of muscle and fat after having quit drinking over a year ago.


----------



## MagnesG (Sep 13, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> I honestly can't say how this will turn out. From the trailer, it mostly looks like a bunch of wii(u) fit minigames stringed together. My guess is that the people wanting to play an RPG will find the fitness exercices tedious whereas the fitness enthusiasts will be annoyed if they can't play the exercises they want, won't be able to track things like what they achieved, how much calories and which muscles were tracked, and so on. So in theory, this seems like something that will fall between two audiences (and really pleasing neither). Then again...this is nintendo. They've made weirder stuff work. So...could be interesting.
> 
> 
> (but really: why not bring back the wii balance board? Most fitness gamers will already have the thing, so it's just a matter of figuring out on how to connect it to this new console)
> ...


For the record, they do include calories intake and miles ran for every levels, plus time it took to complete. There's also quick mode for those who don't want to play the games.



Kurt91 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, it's been a little bit since I saw the video, but the game looks linear as hell. It uses a menu to select levels, so there's no exploring to get from place to place. Most of the "overworld" content looks like a straight path from Point A to Point B, with enemies that ambush you along the way. I'm not demanding Breath of the Wild open-world exploration, but a bit of wandering off the beaten path would be nice. It wouldn't even be too difficult to do, just walk in place like you already are, and turn left/right by moving the hoop in the same direction. (Not like a steering wheel, but by twisting your upper body so you're getting more body movement in.) Level design similar to how something like Paper Mario would be good enough as far as exploration, since you were constantly exploring around for things while on a generally-linear path.
> 
> The battles themselves, while not a bad idea, are a bit weird in that you're flat-out doing exercises for your attacks. Not exercises made to look like an actual attack, or Last Airbender style spell invocations, but enemies just mysteriously take damage when you do exercises. I know it's probably a petty complaint, but a bit more window-dressing on the movements and attacks to make it feel more like you're using some sort of mystical weapon to fend off monsters rather than just doing crunches in their general direction would be nice.
> 
> You guys remember all of the complaints with Final Fantasy XIII, right? It was as linear as a game could get with no sidepaths or exploration. You were forced into every single encounter because there was no way to sneak around them. There was no NPC interaction of any kind, and you were always too broke to afford anything unless you backtracked and respawned the same encounters along that stretch of hallway for hours. (Never was a fan of the battle reward system. I'd rather it be for optional additional goodies instead of your base battle rewards) I'm going to predict that this game is going to be the same exact thing with all of the same faults, but with a fitness-themed layer on top.



It's still a fitness game. You want to exercise while doing all those RPG busywork?


----------



## Xzi (Sep 13, 2019)

Encouraging gamers to get off their asses is never a bad thing, but what Nintendo still hasn't learned is that not everything needs to be a completely original concept.  I would have much preferred if they had just funded a DDR Zelda/Metroid/Kirby Mix instead, or even DDR Mario Mix 2.  Any of those I would buy with a new dance pad on day one.  This?  _Maybe_ I'll pick it up when it hits the bargain bin for $20 or less.


----------



## Kurt91 (Sep 13, 2019)

MagnesG said:


> It's still a fitness game. You want to exercise while doing all those RPG busywork?



Absolutely! For the kind of people who would buy a game to try and make exercise enjoyable, the trick is to make the best damned game that you can so that people forget that they're actually exercising. Haven't you ever gotten into a really good game, and realize when you finally turn it off that you've been playing for hours and didn't even realize it? Now imagine that, but throw a workout into the mix. Best case scenario, you've got people who usually lead mostly sedentary lifestyles playing multi-hour exercise sessions and loving every second of it, going for these exercise sessions every single day. Personally, I would love a past-time where I can fully fail to notice the exercise I'm getting in, and the eventual absolute ecstasy and sheer shock at suddenly realizing that my clothes are too big for me.

Come to think of it, if you were to make an exercise game that was absolutely enjoyable as a game itself, it might be a good idea to make the usual fitness tracking screen an unlockable after so many hours of play. Imagine a lengthy game session, and suddenly getting a bit of a surprise when you find out that you've put in something like twenty hours of exercise over the span of a week without even noticing it. That would absolutely cement the game as a daily routine, since it's getting a lot of good done without feeling like work.


----------



## Worldblender (Sep 13, 2019)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Price?


$79.99, for the boxed set containing the special accessories.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 13, 2019)

ring SHit adventure


----------



## alivebacon (Sep 13, 2019)

Isn't it very possible to accidentally drop it and break your Joycons?


----------



## Spider_Man (Sep 13, 2019)

Enryx25 said:


> It's basically how you play tabletop mode with a normal Switch.
> Put the Switch Lite in front of you, connect the Joycons to the peripheral and the console and play.


Yea because people actually play tabletop mode over docked.

Nintendo fanboys need to admit when nintendo fuck up.

Theirs loads of points that they advertise its games which the poor thought design of the lite model fucks up.

Every nintendo switch advert you see, claims multiplayer, fun, all that shit.

Yup kiss that bye bye now.

Ohh yea sorry its now ok to be forced to buy extra controllers when the joycons nintendo bragged how they could be used as individual controllers.


----------



## DuoForce (Sep 13, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Consoles are gaming machines, not fitness machines.
> I don't get the idea why they love to mix the two concepts.


A little innovative here and there don’t hurt


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 13, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Consoles are gaming machines, not fitness machines.
> I don't get the idea why they love to mix the two concepts.


Stupid comment of the day - next youl be saying don't mix Mario kart with games as yr not racing in a real kart


----------



## Xzi (Sep 13, 2019)

alivebacon said:


> Isn't it very possible to accidentally drop it and break your Joycons?


Only one joy-con is affixed to the inside of the ring, and I imagine the ring itself weighs next to nothing.  If you drop it, it'll probably just bounce back up.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 13, 2019)

Just duck tape the joycon to your leg and use a hoola hoop make it shorter and again ducktape the joycon to it. Funny how they're making it so that only the ring they made will work because it's not just plastic, it's an electronics device that can sense power ( No it's still a ring of plastic and the joycon senses it ) Also for some reason looking at the youtube page itself, it seems they took out 9 seconds from the trailer people watching it from the US


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 13, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Consoles are gaming machines, not fitness machines.
> I don't get the idea why they love to mix the two concepts.


Video games are seen as "unhealthy" and a lazy person's hobby, so they are trying to shake that misconception.


----------



## SonicRings (Sep 13, 2019)

DaveLister said:


> Naaaa thanx what a load of  ballix .


"ballix"? You mean bullocks?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 13, 2019)

DuoForce said:


> A little innovative here and there don’t hurt


this will be used for one thing and than forgotten


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 13, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> this will be used for one thing and than forgotten


Mr moaner this will hav a full campaign mode so except 20 30 hours same as most triple AAA games so if no longer use after campaign you got money worth and prob extended Yr life by 5 years


----------



## Bimmel (Sep 13, 2019)

sonicrings said:


> "ballix"? You mean bullocks?


I think he meant baloons. :-)


----------



## ValiantChan (Sep 13, 2019)

y'all know that if you don't like it then you can just... not buy it, right? it's existence isn't hurting you. 

I think it looks neat, though probably too pricey for me. I've never been an athletic person so I never know how to start a workout, and even if I do manage to get started I get bored too quickly to make any meaningful progress. I wager that there's other folks out there who have similar problems as me, and a game like this where it tells you what to do and gives you a sense of progression while you're doing it is gonna help people get a lot more exercise than they would have otherwise.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 13, 2019)

ValiantChan said:


> y'all know that if you don't like it then you can just... not buy it, right? it's existence isn't hurting you.
> 
> I think it looks neat, though probably too pricey for me. I've never been an athletic person so I never know how to start a workout, and even if I do manage to get started I get bored too quickly to make any meaningful progress. I wager that there's other folks out there who have similar problems as me, and a game like this where it tells you what to do and gives you a sense of progression while you're doing it is gonna help people get a lot more exercise than they would have otherwise.


Do exercise lift chair chuck across room like I do 10 times a day says Jackie chan


----------



## legoinventeor (Sep 13, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> What you on about the only word tht rhymes is fit and it only rhymes as its the same bloody word


Well I didn't really mean it like that, but whatever, it does sound kind of stupid now that i read it again.


----------



## Voyambar (Sep 13, 2019)

Just the box art turns me off and the price turns me off even more so no thank you. This is geared towards middle-class people pretty much.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 13, 2019)

Voyambar said:


> Just the box art turns me off and the price turns me off even more so no thank you. This is geared towards middle-class people pretty much.


Nope it's geared towards anyone who wants to improve ther fitness or just any gamers who enjoy playing anything nintendo related


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 13, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Nope it's geared towards anyone who wants to improve ther fitness or just any gamers who enjoy playing anything nintendo related


For making you pay 30'ish euro's for a cheap piece of plastic and strap ? It should been priced 50 or so with the ring and strap included


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> For making you pay 30'ish euro's for a cheap piece of plastic and strap ? It should been priced 50 or so with the ring and strap included


It's business not a charity-lots of people need paying who make the equipment


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 13, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> It's business not a charity-lots of people need paying who make the equipment


So people need to pay 30 euro for a cheap piece of plastic to pay the wages of a multi billion dollar company ? Okay


----------



## DuoForce (Sep 13, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> this will be used for one thing and than forgotten


Why should either of us care?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DANTENDO said:


> It's business not a charity-lots of people need paying who make the equipment


I don’t think the game looks like it’s worth 80. Let alone 60. $50 with the piece would be acceptable


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> So people need to pay 30 euro for a cheap piece of plastic to pay the wages of a multi billion dollar company ? Okay


Why you moaning over 80 dollars lol for a game tht if people buy I'm sure will put in lots of hours - I hav no idea the profit margins and I don't care as if was Yr business youl be prob charging the same


----------



## QuazaRayy (Sep 13, 2019)

i'm a fucking psychic i knew it


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 13, 2019)

DuoForce said:


> Why should either of us care?


i don't but they keep making these gimmicky things and they end up not being used. same thing happened with with 3d rumble. instead of making shitty belts and cardboard boxes they should be concentrating on more important things like games or actual new controllers people want.


----------



## DuoForce (Sep 13, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> i don't but they keep making these gimmicky things and they end up not being used. same thing happened with with 3d rumble. instead of making shitty belts and cardboard boxes they should be concentrating on more important things like games or actual new controllers people want.


You know a company can focus on more than one thing at a time, correct?  Anywho would you rather this game be a generic fitness game or have some actual thought go into it?


----------



## coffinbirth (Sep 13, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Another good Mario/Zelda game will sell 3x that money...


Extremely unlikely. 
First of all, that number is actually 38 million, not 22.
Only the original Super Mario Bros. has outsold it, and Wii Fit+ was only on the Wii, whereas SMB has been ported to a BUNCH of consoles over the years. Zelda, on the other hand, has never had an installment in the series crack 15 million units sold. 
Then take into account Nintendo is making even more money on each sale with extremely overpriced peripherals, and your comment seems even less likely.


----------



## Enryx25 (Sep 13, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> i don't but they keep making these gimmicky things and they end up not being used. same thing happened with with 3d rumble. instead of making shitty belts and cardboard boxes they should be concentrating on more important things like games or actual new controllers people want.


The team who made this is the same one who made Miitopia, 1-2 Switch, Nintendo Badge Arcade..
It's a team focused exclusively on dumb but creative experiences.


----------



## Boostnek9 (Sep 13, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Nope it's called imagination


lol ya nobody has done that before. Bet you thought the power glove was epic too. lol


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 13, 2019)

Boostnek9 said:


> lol ya nobody has done that before. Bet you thought the power glove was epic too. lol


Has anyone done an adventure game based on fitness with RPG elements before? I don't think so


----------



## Boostnek9 (Sep 13, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Has anyone done an adventure game based on fitness with RPG elements before? I don't think so


Like kinect games since 2012 but without the controller strapped to your leg? never mentioned the title, I mentioned the moronic idea of strapping a damn controller to your leg.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 13, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Why you moaning over 80 dollars lol for a game tht if people buy I'm sure will put in lots of hours - I hav no idea the profit margins and I don't care as if was Yr business youl be prob charging the same


I'm not moaning at all, just replying to you calling an 80 dollar game not a charity while most games launched on the switch cost 59.99 while those have a bigger cost to developing them compared to a game like this wich usually costs around 30 to 40 but are selling now for 80 just because they're adding a cheap piece of plastic to it ? Not moaning at all just replying to you complaining that it ain't a charity. It's overpriced and that's that. I'm not saying it's not a neat concept but it should be priced to be generous 49.99 with the added 9.99 for the cheap ass plastic making it 59.99 for the bundle instead of 80 bucks. And again i do think it is a neat concept especially for the people who are interested in gimmicks like this but just not go around the bush that it ain't overpriced just for the added cheap piece of plastic. They could have gone the extra mile for that amount of money and atleast added some cheap ass chinese led lights to it to justify the ridiculous price


----------



## tranceology3 (Sep 14, 2019)

Ok at first I was thinking this is garbage, but then when I saw how they put you into exercising situations throughout the world and battling I found it pretty unique. I would never use it, as I go to the gym for my intense workouts and then for gaming I use an Oculus Quest which is way more immersive with exercise, but for some casual people, playing with friends, or wanting to get their basic 30 mins of exercise in, this is great.


----------



## toxic9 (Sep 14, 2019)

coffinbirth said:


> Extremely unlikely.
> First of all, that number is actually 38 million, not 22.
> Only the original Super Mario Bros. has outsold it, and Wii Fit+ was only on the Wii, whereas SMB has been ported to a BUNCH of consoles over the years. Zelda, on the other hand, has never had an installment in the series crack 15 million units sold.
> Then take into account Nintendo is making even more money on each sale with extremely overpriced peripherals, and your comment seems even less likely.



Everybody thinks the public sells information are real... poor people. Believing everytjing they see on internet. They make public the information they want.


----------



## coffinbirth (Sep 14, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Everybody thinks the public sells information are real... poor people. Believing everytjing they see on internet. They make public the information they want.


Those numbers are official NPD sales figures, smart guy.


----------



## toxic9 (Sep 14, 2019)

coffinbirth said:


> Those numbers are official NPD sales figures, smart guy.



You're right.. official numbers. No one assures you they are the real numbers.
I don't believe on everything my eyes see.
Do you also believe on those popups telling you won an iphone?


----------



## MagnesG (Sep 14, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> You're right.. official numbers. No one assures you they are the real numbers.
> I don't believe on everything my eyes sees.
> Do you also believe on those popups telling you won a iphone?


Lmao. What sources do you refer from then? Your ass?


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 14, 2019)

To all you slagging this thing off I hope it sells shitloads so when nintendo release the pro it's bundled with ring fit 2


----------



## toxic9 (Sep 14, 2019)

MagnesG said:


> Lmao. What sources do you refer from then? Your ass?



Respect please.
What I mean is: if a fit game costs X, a mario/zalda game costs 2X.
If the fit game sells 100M units and the mario/zelda game sells only 80M units, the mario/zelda game bring more money to the company. Although it sold less units.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 14, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Respect please.
> What I mean is: if a fit game costs X, a mario/zalda game costs 2X.
> If the fit game sells 100M units and the mario/zelda game sells only 80M units, the mario/zelda game bring more money to the company. Although it sold less units.


Godamit thers enough Mario and zeldas out ther thers one coming next week if you didn't kno


----------



## toxic9 (Sep 14, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> To all you slagging this thing off I hope it sells shitloads so when nintendo release the pro it's bundled with ring fit 2





DANTENDO said:


> Godamit thers enough Mario and zeldas out ther thers one coming next week if you didn't kno



Yes I know.
BOTW was a wiiu game, not a switch game.
So link's awakening is in theory the first main zelda game on the switch.
I don't like to only have a main series title on each console. You probably have to buy another console to play odyssey's sequel.


----------



## coffinbirth (Sep 15, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> You're right.. official numbers. No one assures you they are the real numbers.
> I don't believe on everything my eyes sees.
> Do you also believe on those popups telling you won a iphone?


You have the writing abilities of a 7-year old with the attitude to match, so comprehending the difference between NPD Sales Figures, public statements from Nintendo or something askew such as vgcharts is clearly utterly lost upon you. Good luck with that.


"What I mean is: if a fit game costs X, a mario/zalda game costs 2X.
If the fit game sells 100M units and the mario/zelda game sells only 80M units, the mario/zelda game bring more money to the company. Although it sold less units."
Literally the exact opposite from the truth. The fitness games cost less to make and sell more copies all the while doubling down on profits by charging $30-$40 more for $5 worth of plastic. It's not difficult to understand.

Just stop while you're behind.


----------



## DaniPoo (Sep 16, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Consoles are gaming machines, not fitness machines.
> I don't get the idea why they love to mix the two concepts.



Money, as well as being able to say: "well we actually have games that are good for your health."

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



toxic9 said:


> You're right.. official numbers. No one assures you they are the real numbers.
> I don't believe on everything my eyes sees.
> Do you also believe on those popups telling you won a iphone?



Are you for real??


----------



## toxic9 (Sep 16, 2019)

That's your point of view. There are more than meets the eye.
On those (public) statistics Wii Sports are the top of best selling games on the wii!
Does it even count?


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 16, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> That's your point of view. There are more than meets the eye.
> On those (public) statistics Wii Sports are the top of best selling games on the wii!
> Does it even count?


Who cares what sells what end of the day thers gonna be hundreds of thousands who will enjoy this fitness game so stop talking nonsense about sales figures


----------



## Vivisector (Sep 16, 2019)

Pokemon Go for those who don't want to leave their homes. Honestly though maybe I could use this.


----------



## Tarmfot (Sep 17, 2019)

kernelPANIC said:


> She has some really scary eyes/gaze and he seems to have been assembled in some sort of robot factory...



She seems like an asian jew and he like an askenazi robot.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DANTENDO said:


> Nope it's called imagination



Nope. It's EA Active 2 sports  wii/ps3/xbox360 game. A very good fitness game.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2019)

Why does the art style remind me of Fortnite?


----------



## Pluupy (Sep 21, 2019)

Wow i'm actually impressed. If it was like Wii Fit, I would've mocked it but it being an adventure game interests me. If there is a fun story to be had, then i'm for it.


----------



## DANTENDO (Oct 18, 2019)

Those tht are lazy gamers just to remind you game out today and has got great reviews so get of bed and jog to yr local store ok walking is fine


----------

